# corriente maxima capacitor poliester



## jorgeLuis (Mar 11, 2011)

Hola amigos, estoy armando un filtro LC para un inversor.
Me surgio una cuestion que no puedo encontrar, capaz alguien me pueda ayudar.
El filtro LC esta sometido a una tension maxima 311 V ( entrada al filtro)
Probe realizar el filtro con componentes de diferente valor.
Analizando comportamiento a frecuencia fundamental f=50HZ (ver circuito adj.)
con C=1uF y Rcaga 600ohm obtengo una corriente de 100mA de pico y una potencia pico de 15W.
¿que corriente maxima aguanta un capacitor de poliester de 400V?
Al saber esto , podre determinar la cantidad de capacitores necesarios para manejar esa corriente.
Espero se entienda..
Saludos


----------



## dukex (Mar 11, 2011)

Hola,

Amigo, Este es el circuito al que haces referencia?? como dices que es un filtro LC.... me pregunto en donde esta el inductor..¿??

Si no excedes el voltaje del condensador no tendrás problemas con lo que mencionas. No necesitas mas condensadores, ya que si colocas otro condensador en paralelo la capacitancia cambiará.

saludos.


----------



## Rigeliano (Mar 11, 2011)

Si la entrada máxima es de 311V yo le pondría un capacitor de mayor voltaje por si acaso no me preocuparía mucho por la corriente, generalmente yo le calculo el voltaje así (Ventrada)*1.5 en tu caso seria unos 466 o mas si no encuentras ese valor ya vi morir varios capacitores por comprarlos exactos.

PD: De veras te falta una bobina en serie a tu circuito.


----------



## betodj (Mar 11, 2011)

jorgeLuis dijo:


> Hola amigos, estoy armando un filtro LC para un inversor.
> ¿que corriente maxima aguanta un capacitor de poliester de 400V? Saludos



Conceptos que se deben conocer: Estado estable senoidal, Reactancia capacitiva, adelanto de fase Ic vs. Vc, respuesta en frecuencia, etc. 

                        ic≈wCVc max = 2Π(60)(1µ)(400) = 150mA  @ 60Hz



Un saludo...

PD. referencia "circuitos eléctricos" Joseph A. Edminister


----------



## jorgeLuis (Mar 12, 2011)

dukex dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Amigo, Este es el circuito al que haces referencia?? como dices que es un filtro LC.... me pregunto en donde esta el inductor..¿??
> 
> ...



Perdon fui un poco desprolijo...Me falto poner en el esquema el inductor para no confundir.
Pero, para el caso de analisis no era necesario.A la frecuencia de fundamental, f = 50 hz , la reactancia inductiva es despreciable frente a la impedancia formada por el RC.Es por eso que la considere un "corto" para esta frecuancia.

Entinedo que al colocar capacitores en paralelo la capacidad se suma, tambien se incrementa la corriente que pueden manejar los dos juntos.



Rigeliano dijo:


> Si la entrada máxima es de 311V yo le pondría un capacitor de mayor voltaje por si acaso no me preocuparía mucho por la corriente, generalmente yo le calculo el voltaje así (Ventrada)*1.5 en tu caso seria unos 466 o mas si no encuentras ese valor ya vi morir varios capacitores por comprarlos exactos.
> 
> PD: De veras te falta una bobina en serie a tu circuito.



Gracias Rigeliano, lo tendre presente en mi seleccion



betodj dijo:


> Conceptos que se deben conocer: Estado estable senoidal, Reactancia capacitiva, adelanto de fase Ic vs. Vc, respuesta en frecuencia, etc.
> 
> ic≈wCVc max = 2Π(60)(1µ)(400) = 150mA  @ 60Hz
> 
> ...



Gracias betodj, La formula que me das significa que si aplico una tension senoidal 400Vef de 60 hz a un capacitor de 1uF, por el circulara una corriente de 150mA
Esta perfecto tu formula
Pero no me queda claro del todo....
Si sigo aumentando la frecuencia, la corriente crece...cual es tope?
Supongo que el capacitor de poliester tiene un limite fisico de corriente. Ese valor maximo admisible de corriente, lo da el fabricante? o existe algun valor tipico para este tipo de capacitores? 
Muchas gracias


----------



## dukex (Mar 12, 2011)

Pues una de las carácteristicas que están en los datasheets de los condensadores es corriente de carga/descarga y la corriente de rizado en alta frecuencia.  Pero necesitas acceso a ese documento.

El último caso es que primero hagas una prueba y verifiques la temperatura del condensador, para ver si necesitas uno de más de 400V  u otro en paralelo.

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 15, 2011)

betodj dijo:


> Conceptos que se deben conocer: Estado estable senoidal, Reactancia capacitiva, adelanto de fase Ic vs. Vc, respuesta en frecuencia, etc.
> PD. referencia "circuitos eléctricos" Joseph A. Edminister


Como apenas se lee, me tomé el atrevimiento de pasar en limpio las fórmulas:
[LATEX]{v_c} = \frac1c \int l\;dt,
l_c = \smash wCV_c\; \cos(wl\; +\; 90),
w = 2\pi f \mbox{  y  } v_c = V_R \mbox{  cto. paralelo}[/LATEX]

Si hay que corregir alguna letra quoteame y corregí lo que haga falta.


----------

